# What color is this



## kaipayton (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

A little too young to tell at this stage. Looks like it could be brown or dilute blue, but needs a few more weeks of maturing for a better answer.

Jim


----------

